# If You Aren't Recording Class: You are Missing out



## stonewall1350 (Dec 16, 2016)

Something we have been doing in our classes for a while is actually recording our rolling sessions. Especially in stand up. It has been nice to see what mistakes you are making AS you make them. And it is also great when you make a good throw and you see what you did right.

Does anyone else make a habit of this? Do you use slow motion on the throws? Or anything else as far as video techniques to improve your game? When I film I post them up for the class after and let the guys watch. If you have tips, let me know. Right now I'm just using my iPhone and staying back enough to capture the session, but close enough so you can see the good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't record entire classes, but I do use an app called Coaches Eye to record things I want students to see from a more objective viewpoint. It's a useful tool.


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm lucky if I can figure out how to operate a ball point pen.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Dec 16, 2016)

Buka said:


> I'm lucky if I can figure out how to operate a ball point pen.



Lol. No iPhone then? The slow motion is nice for seeing the finer points of footwork especially 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonewall1350 (Dec 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I don't record entire classes, but I do use an app called Coaches Eye to record things I want students to see from a more objective viewpoint. It's a useful tool.



I don't think I've ever recorded an entire class. Usually we only will record a specific drill or the 3-5 minute rolling sessions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2016)

stonewall1350 said:


> Lol. No iPhone then? The slow motion is nice for seeing the finer points of footwork especially
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No iPhone, no. My phone is older than dirt.







When it finally dies, I don't think I'll get another one. Damn thing rings too much.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 16, 2016)

Buka said:


> No iPhone, no. My phone is older than dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At your age, are you sure it's the phone, and not your ears?

I just remembered a Seinfeld episode where uncle Leo yells "Will someone answer the damn phone!" after he and Jerry were discussing old age.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I don't record entire classes, but I do use an app called Coaches Eye to record things I want students to see from a more objective viewpoint. It's a useful tool.



I have Coach's Eye on my iPhone.  Great app.  I record my PE students when I'm teaching stuff such like squats and throwing.  Used it with my wrestlers too.  I've also recorded myself hitting a heavy bag.

Video tells the truth, and the truth hurts.  At least I can try to fix my flaws.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2016)

stonewall1350 said:


> Something we have been doing in our classes for a while is actually recording our rolling sessions. Especially in stand up. It has been nice to see what mistakes you are making AS you make them. And it is also great when you make a good throw and you see what you did right.
> 
> Does anyone else make a habit of this? Do you use slow motion on the throws? Or anything else as far as video techniques to improve your game? When I film I post them up for the class after and let the guys watch. If you have tips, let me know. Right now I'm just using my iPhone and staying back enough to capture the session, but close enough so you can see the good stuff.
> 
> ...


I record classes from time to time.  Usually during the sparring classes and for forms.  It gives me a resource that I can go back and study, my eyes don't catch everything so having the video allows me to see mistakes and bad technique as well as opportunities in which to use techniques.    After I analyze the video I try to put the techniques and applications into practice to see if my assumptions about the opportunities that I saw were correct.  Slow motion helps me to show students when I'm using a kung fu technique such as redirecting punch or how a technique actually works.    The only thing I will say is do not view things in slow motion for too long because you'll start to see risks and opportunities that aren't really there.  It only looks like they exist because you are viewing it in slow motion, but when viewed in regular speed, you can see that there's no way in the world that opportunity or  risk existed in real time.  

I used to wish that my school had mirrors like the old school, but now I prefer video cameras.  I think video is a much better teaching tool for pointing out mistakes.  Mirrors are a good teaching tool for real time check to see if the position of your body is correct and it trains the habit of looking at your opponent.

If you like you can see some of the videos here


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

I've recorded parts of classes. Not having a permanent location to set up cameras, it's a pain. Setting up one to catch one area of the room takes several minutes, and students somehow usually end up with their backs to it, or the group practicing technical details (so no flow to the movement) end up in front of it. And, frankly, many times I just forget to set the damned thing up.

There are specific exercises I'd like to record, where the video has the most value. These would be analogous to free rolling in BJJ. Since I don't always know what exercises we'll be doing (very small classes mean a single student's back pain can change my class plan), I haven't gotten into a rhythm of recording these. Once I have the new website up and running and add some membership features to it so I can post the videos for students to study, I'll have to do better.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Once I have the new website up and running and add some membership features to it so I can post the videos for students to study, I'll have to do better.



I use dropbox and just have a shared folder for students who are interested in the footage.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2016)

I record every sparring session and then use Dropbox to share the results with my students.  I can then go back and critque the sparring and offer recommendations.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 16, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I've recorded parts of classes. Not having a permanent location to set up cameras, it's a pain. Setting up one to catch one area of the room takes several minutes, and students somehow usually end up with their backs to it, or the group practicing technical details (so no flow to the movement) end up in front of it. And, frankly, many times I just forget to set the damned thing up.
> 
> There are specific exercises I'd like to record, where the video has the most value. These would be analogous to free rolling in BJJ. Since I don't always know what exercises we'll be doing (very small classes mean a single student's back pain can change my class plan), I haven't gotten into a rhythm of recording these. Once I have the new website up and running and add some membership features to it so I can post the videos for students to study, I'll have to do better.



You might be better off with something like Coach's Eye on a smartphone or iPad.  You can carry it around while students are sparring or doing something that they're independently working on.

You can view it directly on your device with them right away.  Coach's Eye will do slo mo, reverse, and even let you draw on it.

Last I checked, Coach's Eye was about $10.  Easily worth its price IMO.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Blindside said:


> I use dropbox and just have a shared folder for students who are interested in the footage.


That'd work for me short term. I'll have to clear some stuff out of my Dropbox account - full right now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> You might be better off with something like Coach's Eye on a smartphone or iPad.  You can carry it around while students are sparring or doing something that they're independently working on.
> 
> You can view it directly on your device with them right away.  Coach's Eye will do slo mo, reverse, and even let you draw on it.
> 
> Last I checked, Coach's Eye was about $10.  Easily worth its price IMO.


I checked, and it looks like the site subscription is $120/year.

That aside, my issue is that I'm always involved in what's going on. If we have an odd number of students, I rotate in to fill the gap. Even when we have an even number, I'm always directly overseeing what they're working on. The nature of the group I've ended up attracting (small group, mostly people who travel a lot for work and family reasons) means I have to be more hands-on than I've had to be in the past. I really don't get much time to step back and just watch (or film).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I checked, and it looks like the site subscription is $120/year.
> 
> That aside, my issue is that I'm always involved in what's going on. If we have an odd number of students, I rotate in to fill the gap. Even when we have an even number, I'm always directly overseeing what they're working on. The nature of the group I've ended up attracting (small group, mostly people who travel a lot for work and family reasons) means I have to be more hands-on than I've had to be in the past. I really don't get much time to step back and just watch (or film).



You don't need the site subscription. Just get the app. Use it. Slow mo. Frame by frame. Draw on the screen. Don't bother uploading it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> You don't need the site subscription. Just get the app. Use it. Slow mo. Frame by frame. Draw on the screen. Don't bother uploading it.


Ah. I guess that's something you don't find out if you go to the site first. Makes sense. Is there a way to save the files for later use elsewhere?


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 17, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Ah. I guess that's something you don't find out if you go to the site first. Makes sense. Is there a way to save the files for later use elsewhere?



Didn't realize there was a site subscription.  I've been using it for about 6 years without it.  I've saved some videos to my computer by exporting them to my camera roll (or whatever it's called) on my iPhone.  I'm sure there's a way to email the videos.  

It doesn't have to be a long video session to be effective.  Record a form or two (if you do forms).  Record a few minutes of sparring.

You don't have to do everyone the same day/class. I'm sure you know your students well; record one for a few minutes, then after class review it with him/her.  It realistically should only take a minute or two of sparring to see the mistakes they're making. It's not like a pro fighter/athlete analyzing hours of film.

My idea for someone like you is to keep your phone in an accessible place and grab it when you have a chance to do so.  Record for a minute or two and show the student after class.  Most students make the same mistakes over and over in sparring, such as posture, timing, etc.  It gives them a chance to see exactly what you're seeing.  

A phone is good enough.  An iPad is better as the screen is bigger.  I haven't put it on anything other than my iPhone, but as with other apps I'm pretty sure I can put the app on my iPad that has the same Apple ID.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm pushing it on you. It's just a great tool that's not as intimidating nor difficult as you may think it is.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 17, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Ah. I guess that's something you don't find out if you go to the site first. Makes sense. Is there a way to save the files for later use elsewhere?



Sure. They're saved on your phone. You can do whatever you want with them, just like any other video clip.
They're just trying to sell you their version of facebook and the cloud. Nothing you actually need.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> No iPhone, no. My phone is older than dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, that looks like my phone.....

Work forced me to take a blackberry, but my personal phone is a (i kid you not) military issue flip phone. It is the only phone I have not broken.... and I have had it for years. The Cell phone guy, knowing my reputation as it applied to cell phones, took my current phone out of the drawer and said, "this is what we issue to the military so I think this may be the phone for you". And try as I may, i have not yet broken it....and I have tried...hard too


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> Didn't realize there was a site subscription.  I've been using it for about 6 years without it.  I've saved some videos to my computer by exporting them to my camera roll (or whatever it's called) on my iPhone.  I'm sure there's a way to email the videos.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a long video session to be effective.  Record a form or two (if you do forms).  Record a few minutes of sparring.
> 
> ...


I agree it's a great tool, and I like the idea of the app. Now if I can just get myself to remember to use it. My iPhone sits during every class in one of those convenient locations you mentioned. Sometimes there's even a tripod sitting next to it. And yet, I keep forgetting the damned thing is there. I think I enjoy classes too much.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 18, 2016)

As for recording, the staff at classes film and post publicly. I do often record my heavy bag sessions, but it's unfortunate that kicking is not allowed on the bags.


----------



## Grange (Dec 23, 2016)

We'll video sparring matches in Wu Ying Tao, but haven't used it much with Anis Jitsu.  Watching our grappling matches seems like a good idea. Our sensei will often watch us grapple and then offer his critique at the end,  and we often discuss the roll after time expires or a submission.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Dec 26, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I've recorded parts of classes. Not having a permanent location to set up cameras, it's a pain. Setting up one to catch one area of the room takes several minutes, and students somehow usually end up with their backs to it, or the group practicing technical details (so no flow to the movement) end up in front of it. And, frankly, many times I just forget to set the damned thing up.
> 
> There are specific exercises I'd like to record, where the video has the most value. These would be analogous to free rolling in BJJ. Since I don't always know what exercises we'll be doing (very small classes mean a single student's back pain can change my class plan), I haven't gotten into a rhythm of recording these. Once I have the new website up and running and add some membership features to it so I can post the videos for students to study, I'll have to do better.



I feel your pain. I am in a small class too. I have found that the only time that really works for us,  when we have an odd man out who can step up and record


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

